# Hello from north west Georgia



## shaper (May 13, 2015)

Hello all. I have been a bee keeper for almost a week now. The first time in my life I was in a bee hive was last Saturday when I opened the two nuc boxes and put the 5 boards into my two my hives, by myself. Believe me it was a big thrill and they are doing fine.
I am a retired commercial aircraft inspector. My hobbies are metal shaping, powder coating, and gentleman farming.
I'll go and do my reading now and see what everyone is talking about, oh yeah, bees.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Great welcome to the mind blowing world of bees!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Ekosshadow (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello fellow Georgianite. Welcome and good luck.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Shaper, welcome to the family. Your talents seem well suited to beekeeping, there is plenty of opportunity for inventing gadgets and tools to be more efficient and save money.


----------



## StellaRose (Mar 23, 2015)

Welcome! I'm in NE AL, so not too far away. It seems you're lucky enough to have a pretty big supplier in your neck of the woods.


----------



## shaper (May 13, 2015)

Hello B52EW. As a matter of fact I am working on a couple of gadgets for the AZ hive from Slovenia. I plan to have a few of these in operation by this time next year.
StellaRose, We get most of our suplies from Pigeon Mountian in LaFayette Ga. Bee stuff is all they sell and they have a big storehouse just down to street. Also there are a couple of club members that build and sell hives and parts.
I am liking this hobby more each day.


----------



## StellaRose (Mar 23, 2015)

Pigeon Mountain was the one I was talking about. We try to make a stop by when we're headed up to Chattanooga. 

I'm very interested in the AZ hive. The way my city zoning laws are interpreted, I can only have two separate hives before they are considered "livestock" and not allowed. I'm thinking of the AZ hive as a loophole to this interpretation.


----------



## jrose1970 (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome Shaper! I'm from Cartersville, but now live north of Chattanooga. Northwest GA is a great place to live and raise bees!
Good luck!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas shaper! Good luck to you and your hives!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees!


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome Shaper! Good luck with the bees. Do you have 2 hives? Good idea to have two so they can support one another. By the way, my wife has a bunch of relatives that live out on Dry Creek Road. Last name Pitts.


----------



## nater37 (Aug 15, 2013)

Welcome and good luck


----------



## shaper (May 13, 2015)

ArkansasBK said:


> Welcome Shaper! Good luck with the bees. Do you have 2 hives? Good idea to have two so they can support one another. By the way, my wife has a bunch of relatives that live out on Dry Creek Road. Last name Pitts.


I found Dry creek road on the map, it's about 10 miles to the N.E. of us.
Neighbor came by a little while ago and said he had a friend that had several nucs ready if I need another. I wouldn't mind another but I don't have anything to put them in right now.


----------

